# permissions problem running winecfg



## meschael (Jun 27, 2010)

Hello, this is my first time posting, I need some help in solving my wine problem.  I am running on the amd64 build of freebsd 8.0
[CMD=]uname -a[/cmd]

```
FreeBSD ccs.meschael 8.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE #0: Sat Nov 21 15:02:08 UTC 2009     
root@mason.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

I followed the instructions for building wine under amd64 builds as per wiki.freebsd.org/Wine and have run into the following snag:


```
~ # winecfg
/compat/i386/usr/local/lib: Permission denied.
```

I tryed checking permisions with [CMD=]ls -la /compat/i386/usr/local/lib[/CMD] and found 
	
	



```
total 24126
drwxr-xr-x   8 root  wheel     6144 Jun 27 16:58 .
```

I have solved many of my problems along the way but this one I cannot seem to find a solution for.  My searches both here and on google have not lent me much insight into the problem.  I will say that I had to change the alias commands that were given in the directions so that they would be compatible with tcsh.

[CMD=]cat .cshrc[/cmd]

```
alias h		history 25
alias j		jobs -l
alias la	ls -a
alias lf	ls -FA
alias ll	ls -lA
alias wine32    '/compat/i386/usr/local/lib PATH=/compat/i386/usr/local/bin:$PATH /compat/i386/usr/local/bin/wine'
alias winecfg   '/compat/i386/usr/local/lib PATH=/compat/i386/usr/local/bin:$PATH /compat/i386/usr/local/bin/winecfg'
```

I am not sure if this has any relation to my problem.  Could somebody please guide me to fixing this problem.

I apologize if my formating is not friendly, I have been reading the prerequisites but it will take some time for me to get used to everything.


----------



## meschael (Jun 27, 2010)

*Solved permisions denied with new problem*

It seems as though I have just solved my permission denied error by changing .cshrc acordingly: (the lines I changed or added have three *'s)  However I have a new problem/


```
# $FreeBSD: src/etc/root/dot.cshrc,v 1.30.10.1.2.1 2009/10/25 01:10:29 kensmith Exp $
#
# .cshrc - csh resource script, read at beginning of execution by each shell
#
# see also csh(1), environ(7).
#

alias h		history 25
alias j		jobs -l
alias la	ls -a
alias lf	ls -FA
alias ll	ls -lA
***alias wine32    '/compat/i386/usr/local/bin/wine'
***alias winecfg   '/compat/i386/usr/local/bin/winecfg'



# A righteous umask
umask 22

***set path = (/sbin /bin /usr/sbin /usr/bin /usr/games /usr/local/sbin /usr/local/bin $HOME/bin /compat/i386/usr/local/lib)

setenv	EDITOR	vi
setenv	PAGER	more
setenv	BLOCKSIZE	K
***setenv  LD_32_LIBRARY_PATH /compat/i386/usr/local/lib

if ($?prompt) then
	# An interactive shell -- set some stuff up
	set prompt = "%B%~ # "
	set filec
	set history = 100
	set savehist = 100
	set mail = (/var/mail/$USER)
	if ( $?tcsh ) then
		bindkey "^W" backward-delete-word
		bindkey -k up history-search-backward
		bindkey -k down history-search-forward
	endif
endif
```

The new problem is that I get this output from running winecfg:

```
wine: configuration in '/root/.wine' has been updated.
No protocol specified
No protocol specified
Application tried to create a window, but no driver could be loaded.
Make sure that your X server is running and that $DISPLAY is set correctly.
```


----------



## SirDice (Jun 28, 2010)

You need to run wine under a normal user account.


----------



## meschael (Jun 29, 2010)

Thank you SirDice, that has solved my problem.  The solution was simple but overlooked.  No further help with this problem is needed.


----------

